

World's Most Powerful Desktop Supercomputer - sindoc
http://fastra2.ua.ac.be/

======
manvsmachine
Not anymore, I'd assume. It's running 2 year old hardware by now and Fermi-
based GPU's pretty much trounce the GT200 family when it comes to double
precision. That said, another good example of how GPU computing can provide a
lot of horsepower for (relatively) little cash, especially for certain classes
of problems. I built a Tesla Desktop SuperComputer (Dual Xeons, 3 Tesla's and
a Quadro 4800) for my school's Computer Vision lab back in '09, and it cost us
~8K for a ridiculous amount of performance.

